# "Complete Signal Loss" Screen



## rochrunner

The last couple of weeks, I've had my receiver occasionally display "Complete Signal Loss" on a particular channel, but then can select a different one and view it OK. For some reason, CNN (ch200) seems to have this problem more than others, but it's happened on a number of them.

There is no obvious relationship among the affected channels -- some are HD, some not. If I go back a few hours later, the "lost" channels are usually back again.

So can this be caused by a dish misalignment? We did have to have our dish remounted a couple months ago due to a roof replacement, but it was reinstalled professionally (not by DISH) and has been working fine up until the last week or so. 

(Previously, the only time this has happened is when it's been preceded by rain fade, and then it's a *total* signal loss on all channels.)


----------



## dmspen

I've experienced this too. Sometimes it will cause my recordings to not happen. Can't find an answer as to why. My signal strength is good.


----------



## Inkosaurus

Your channels all come in off of different satellites, in most cases (depending on your arc) they come in off of 3 different birds, with the HD channels being reserved to 1 bird.
You may not be getting optimal signal off of one of the sats or its transponders, thats my first guess.

Second guess, this "professional" installer probably didnt mount everything just right and things got loose over time. Alternatively he may not have peaked everything to there optimal sweet spots for your locations.

Third Guess, theres an issue somewhere between the Dish and the Receiver.

Fourth, Potential obstructions that may pass in and out of the line of site.

Solution: Call Dish, have a Tech go out and get it fixed.


----------



## RaceRoc

On my 722 Last night I saw the complete signal loss screen on three different channels. FX, Tru and G4 (all HD). The channel would play for 10 mins or so then signal loss screen would pop up. If I hit the guide button it would play another 10 mins or so. I went to signal screen and signal is good on all sats. Ran check switch and all is good. If it was a signal problem, switch or wire problem, it should NOT come back on by hitting the guide button. Also other receivers on the same system do not have the problem.
I did have another receiver once that lost signal intermittently months ago, but when I went to the signal screen I could see fluctuation. It ended up being a bad receiver.

On another note, I have the phone line connected and if I get a call it locks up the receiver. Have to do a reset to get it back. I disconnected the phone line.

Both problems seem to have begun at the same time... Sometime in the last 24 hours.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you checked your coax cables for the SAT 1 and SAT 2 to make sure they are all hand tight. Check all connection leading out of the room. If the signal loss continues, we need to schedule a technician to check the components for that receiver. Please let me know. Thanks.



RaceRoc said:


> On my 722 Last night I saw the complete signal loss screen on three different channels. FX, Tru and G4 (all HD). The channel would play for 10 mins or so then signal loss screen would pop up. If I hit the guide button it would play another 10 mins or so. I went to signal screen and signal is good on all sats. Ran check switch and all is good. If it was a signal problem, switch or wire problem, it should NOT come back on by hitting the guide button. Also other receivers on the same system do not have the problem.
> I did have another receiver once that lost signal intermittently months ago, but when I went to the signal screen I could see fluctuation. It ended up being a bad receiver.
> 
> On another note, I have the phone line connected and if I get a call it locks up the receiver. Have to do a reset to get it back. I disconnected the phone line.
> 
> Both problems seem to have begun at the same time... Sometime in the last 24 hours.


----------



## rochrunner

My problem was totally dish positioning. I was only getting a reading of 10-20 on a couple of satellites, occasionally dropping to almost zero. The DISH tech came over yesterday and got everything working pretty quickly.

As a bonus, he saw that I didn't have Internet connectivity and installed a USB wireless dongle and got that working too.


----------



## Klatu

I also have had the same problem with my 722. It just started recently..the last 2-3 weeks.

It just happens at different times and with different channels. It happens while recording also, but doesn't show up on playback; it keeps recording ok, but shows on my screen. When I playback, it doesn't ever show up.

If I hit recall or swap and then go back it's ok.

It happens when the weather is nice or when it is raining..no difference. Heavy rain wipes out almost all the channels.

I have strong signals on 110, 119 and lower ones on 129. On 129 I average about 48 to 50 (which from what I understand translates to 88 to 90).

I've hard rebooted a couple of times, but it still continues to happen every 2-3 days. I'll keep better track of it from now on so it it continues, I can report back.

I guess with 11 million subscribers or so, some of us could have some of the same problems for the same reasons.


----------



## epokopac

Lost all Atlanta locals one night last week (Friday I think) on my 622 (625 was fine). Check switch brought them back. Weather was great. No problems since then. Solar flares? Sunspot activity? Grasping at straws at this point .


----------



## digital223

Inkosaurus said:


> Your channels all come in off of different satellites, in most cases (depending on your arc) they come in off of 3 different birds, with the HD channels being reserved to 1 bird.
> You may not be getting optimal signal off of one of the sats or its transponders, thats my first guess.
> 
> Second guess, this "professional" installer probably didnt mount everything just right and things got loose over time. Alternatively he may not have peaked everything to there optimal sweet spots for your locations.
> 
> Third Guess, theres an issue somewhere between the Dish and the Receiver.
> 
> Fourth, Potential obstructions that may pass in and out of the line of site.
> 
> Solution: Call Dish, have a Tech go out and get it fixed.


All of your suggestions do make sense. However why then after losing signal 
and then selecting another channel, then back to the original channel that was lost [as per instuctions on the message screen].....then that channel will have a solid signal for hours without any loss ?
Further all 3 of my sats show signal strength of 50 or better. 
I have read Dish knows about this problem and is supposedly trying to cure it. It is nothing new, this has been happening for about a year. It occurs on many channels HD and SD.....It is a terrible nusance. I called and the CSR said he send a tech for $49. It's there equipment and their problem, not mine.
I'm fed uo and ready to cash in D/N.


----------



## digital223

I forgot to mention how frustrating this problem is.......... most times when switching channels [as prescribed] to restore the signal, nothing is resolved.
I have to keep flipping back and forth until the signal is restored. 
That sucks !


----------



## P Smith

If your LNBF had excessive drift, then the compensation process would happen each time when switching channels, it will be invoke by change transponders. 
Now the standard question - does your LNBFs had abnormal drift value ? - you don't know ... well, press Menu twice, wait for 100% and select Details.


----------



## digital223

P Smith said:


> If your LNBF had excessive drift, then the compensation process would happen each time when switching channels, it will be invoke by change transponders.
> Now the standard question - does your LNBFs had abnormal drift value ? - you don't know ... well, press Menu twice, wait for 100% and select Details.


Thanks for the info. After doing the procedure without seiing a "lnb drift" message, I tried again this evening and sure enough Details indicated lnb drift.
Will see how Dn responds.
Thanks again.


----------



## digital223

Just finished talking to Tech sending service rep tomorrow to check lnb and re-aim dish and as well. Placed my acct on Protection Plan so cost this service call will be only $7.00/month. Plan can be cancelled after 1 month.
Thanks again for the LNB procedure. Hopefully, I'll be happy to switch channels with out complete signal loss.


----------



## P Smith

Keep us posted, please.


----------



## TulsaOK

digital223 said:


> Just finished talking to Tech sending service rep tomorrow to check lnb and re-aim dish and as well. Placed my acct on Protection Plan so cost this service call will be only $7.00/month. Plan can be cancelled after 1 month.
> Thanks again for the LNB procedure. Hopefully, I'll be happy to switch channels with out complete signal loss.


Have they dropped the ETF for the Protection Plan?


----------



## digital223

P Smith:
Field rep arrived bright and early 7:50AM. Strong dialect but I could understand him. Very courteous young fellow from Azerbaijan and working for D/N only 6months. I pulled up installation screen and he saw LNB drift message. He did npt think replacing the LNB would solve the problem, However after checking connections, etc, he did replace the LNB. Then checked the installation screen and after 100%......."Good" displayed......no more LNB drift.......check Details.  
He was here less than 20 minutes, Gave him a few dollars on his way out. I believe the "Complete Signal Loss" error is resolved. We'll see in the days ahead. Thanks again for the heads up !

Kent Taylor:
When arranging the service call last night nothing was said regarding EFT. However I can cancel the Protection Plan next month.


----------



## dmspen

Yesterday I was puttering around the house doing general cleanup. This was around 3-4 pm Pacific. I put on a SiriusXM channel from DISH (32 - The Bridge). I received the signal loss screen about every 1-2 minutes. The solution was to go down or up a channel and back which restored the channel. After a while of doing this annoying fix, I switched toa different channel (6066). The dropouts dropped to about every 5 minutes but would self restore.

Most annoying. Glad I wasn't recording anything!


----------



## blufkin

I am also having this problem but with a twist. My 722 has the OTA module so that I can record with four tuners. When I get the signal loss screen problems it also will show up when watching a local OTA program . It says my antenna has lost all reception. I then hit guide and go back to the same channel and it will show my antenna strength . Always in the 90s . I think it is all a receiver issue. Both problems are always at the time .


----------



## Nashcat

I'm having the same problem with Complete Signal Loss on my 622 (Eastern Arc, separate dish for 129), but it only happens on one of the tuners at a time. If I can get to the other tuner (sometimes "swap" button won't) I can usually tune the desired channel. It's always a 129 channel (localsHD, CNN, Fox, TCM, etc). 

I have the LNB drift message, too, in the "System Info One" page, 
but in the Details page no values for drift are given - just: 

Status: Check 'Details' for LNB!

LNB Drift Detected...
(no info here)
STB Health Lite
etc.


My Sig Strength for 129 takes a few seconds to show up and is around 45 when it's there, but sometimes while checking it, it will drop to zero.

I'm curious as to why I don't have any values listed for LNB drift in the Details page. A year or two ago I saw it say it was -6, but now nothing is displayed.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? Have you checked the cables to make sure they are all handtight? If you have performed these steps, I can schedule to have a technician sent to your home. Please let me know. Thanks.



blufkin said:


> I am also having this problem but with a twist. My 722 has the OTA module so that I can record with four tuners. When I get the signal loss screen problems it also will show up when watching a local OTA program . It says my antenna has lost all reception. I then hit guide and go back to the same channel and it will show my antenna strength . Always in the 90s . I think it is all a receiver issue. Both problems are always at the time .


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Please provide your account information to me in a PM so I can setup a technician visit for you about your receiver losing signal. Thanks.



Nashcat said:


> I'm having the same problem with Complete Signal Loss on my 622 (Eastern Arc, separate dish for 129), but it only happens on one of the tuners at a time. If I can get to the other tuner (sometimes "swap" button won't) I can usually tune the desired channel. It's always a 129 channel (localsHD, CNN, Fox, TCM, etc).
> 
> I have the LNB drift message, too, in the "System Info One" page,
> but in the Details page no values for drift are given - just:
> 
> Status: Check 'Details' for LNB!
> 
> LNB Drift Detected...
> (no info here)
> STB Health Lite
> etc.
> 
> My Sig Strength for 129 takes a few seconds to show up and is around 45 when it's there, but sometimes while checking it, it will drop to zero.
> 
> I'm curious as to why I don't have any values listed for LNB drift in the Details page. A year or two ago I saw it say it was -6, but now nothing is displayed.


----------



## blufkin

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> Have you unplugged the receiver from the electrical outlet for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot? Have you checked the cables to make sure they are all handtight? If you have performed these steps, I can schedule to have a technician sent to your home. Please let me know. Thanks.


Yes , I tried that and tested the switch and it worked for a couple of days. Talked with tech twice and ran through it again each time . Runs good for several days then does it again. It does it on the the antenna input and dish input . How much $ is a tech visit . I have had this receiver for only 9 months.


----------



## Mr.Gadget

The Partial Signal Loss and MT2/OTA signal loss are more frequent now. Ever since this:
https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1299

and L7.52 release

Hmm, the date of the new release and the start of additional problems. Must be user problems with LNB drift, and Alignment, and Power conditioning, and disk errors, and Phone Lines....


----------



## P Smith

Mr.Gadget said:


> The Partial Signal Loss and MT2/OTA signal loss are more frequent now. Ever since this:
> https://support.dish.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=1299
> 
> and L7.52 release
> 
> Hmm, the date of the new release and the start of additional problems. Must be user problems with LNB drift, and Alignment, and Power conditioning, and disk errors, and Phone Lines....


If you who are using it, who's fault ?  Not using - no fault. Duh !


----------



## digital223

digital223 said:


> P Smith:
> Field rep arrived bright and early 7:50AM. Strong dialect but I could understand him. Very courteous young fellow from Azerbaijan and working for D/N only 6months. I pulled up installation screen and he saw LNB drift message. He did npt think replacing the LNB would solve the problem, However after checking connections, etc, he did replace the LNB. Then checked the installation screen and after 100%......."Good" displayed......no more LNB drift.......check Details.
> He was here less than 20 minutes, Gave him a few dollars on his way out. I believe the "Complete Signal Loss" error is resolved. We'll see in the days ahead. Thanks again for the heads up !
> 
> Kent Taylor:
> When arranging the service call last night nothing was said regarding EFT. However I can cancel the Protection Plan next month.


The post above is dated 06-09. Today is 06-22, and replacing my lnb has resolved my lost signal problem. It has not happened once.


----------



## peano

My 722 still has the bug if the last OTA channel I watched loses signal, I get the signal loss screen even when watching a satellite channel.

I solve it by always selecting my highest strength OTA station before switching to a satellite channel.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Is your receiver a 722 or 722k? There is a known issue with the 722k where the OTA channel viewing is causing the receiver to freeze. You mentioned that you are seeing a signal loss message. If you unplug the receiver for 10 seconds from the electrical outlet, does this resolve the issue? Please let me know. Thanks.



peano said:


> My 722 still has the bug if the last OTA channel I watched loses signal, I get the signal loss screen even when watching a satellite channel.
> 
> I solve it by always selecting my highest strength OTA station before switching to a satellite channel.


----------



## peano

722. I have never tried the power reset as my method works 100% of the time. Thanks.


----------

